# Really interesting diagram of the size of uterus in relation to you



## sausages

This site: https://www.childbirthconnection.org/article.asp?ck=10237

It has diagrams of what your uterus looks like before pregnancy, at 6-7 weeks and at 12 weeks and later on too. 

I found it really interesting! I had really no clue what size your uterus is in comparison to your insides really. Most tools on the internet just show you what the baby looks like and the uterus never seems to change size on those types of sites. 

So _this _is what it does!!!


----------



## Worrisome

wow thats amazing, I agree never seen piccies from that perspective, thanks hun


----------



## mumof1+1

That is interesting...also helps me understand the difference in movements at stages of pregnancy with anterior placenta, posterior shown, thank you hun xx


----------



## ~chipper~

Thank you for the great info!


----------



## Wanta2010baby

very cool, thanks!


----------



## Sarahkka

Very helpful visual and written explanations of just why we feel all those miserable digestive symptoms, eh? Boy does everything get squashed in those last weeks.


----------



## Pocket

I know this is a REALLY old post! But this is so cool! And right when I was starting to look up "how big is my uterus at 8 weeks pregnant" hahaha. So 8 years later, THANKS!


----------



## SidsMommy

Thanks for sharing. Really interesting!


----------

